# SMB: Front vs. Rear....what's the difference?



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I always see the sites selling them...and they'll say "Front SMB" and "Rear SMB". And the rear are always more than the front....
what exactly is the difference between the front and the rear SMB boots? Or is there no difference at all? 

I was going to buy some off of Appy, but hers are rear and though I want to get them for all 4 feet...I don't have enough money to get them all at once and I think I'd be better off getting ones for the front legs first


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I use Roma ones and there is no difference, but I use a larger size on the rear because they are longer. Some companies probably do make front and rear boots, but I rekon its more about making extra bucks than comfort for the horse. I think the only difference you will find is the length


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sonny, this site not only explains the difference, which is size, but it also explains how to measure them for your particular horse: http://www.tackspot.com/Merchant2/4...AC-ProSMB2&Category_Code=1-Western-Horse-Tack

I think that the rear are longer as well.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Pretty much exactly what I said. Note that in that article it state that SMBs are designed to be used on _either the front or hind legs_


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

I have a set of SMB Elites. I bought the 4-pack in large. You'll save about $30 buying the 4-pack, and you'll get two front and two rear boots. Mine are the large size, and the rear boots are a bit longer than the front boots.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I always thought the hind boots were a little bit taller/longer as is the hind legs compared to the forelegs.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think the difference between the 2 is the length. The rear boots have to be longer as the area being protected is longer than the front canon bones. I'm not sure if there is a difference in the width.


----------

